# I am looking for a couple of Port Captain's to go to Africa.



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello all. I am looking for a couple of 500+ Ton Captains with Lift Boat experience, must have decent computer skills in particular Windows Office Suite program, good communication skills meaning professional and able to meet with clients. You must have foreign assignment experience and be able to work a 35 / 35 rotation. This is just some of the requirements. Thought I would throw it out there before going to Rig Zone, and other sources........... PM me with any questions. Thanxxxxxxxxxx, Tom Brewer www.offshore-int.com


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice for you to offer here Tom


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd be more than happy to go but i'm not qualified. 

Thanks a gain for all your help Tom. I really do appreciate it.


----------

